# Paratilapia polleni , Black Diamond Cichlid.



## PepperNormal

*addition to tank*​
catfish00.00%alge eater00.00%another cichlid150.00%leave it be150.00%


----------



## PepperNormal

I recently moved (idk about 6 months ago give or take) and when i did, i got to restart my 75gal fish tank! i knew i wanted to go cichlids cause i missed having them. was originally going to get an electric blue jack, with an albino oscar. but i felt my 75gal would be to crampt, and i didnt know when i would be getting a bigger tank. so the two fish i narrowed it down to was an arrowana and the black diamond cichlid. again with the arrow i didnt know when i would upgrade my tank and didnt want to put him through being crampt.
Seeing this beautiful black diamond already 6 to 7 inches long i knew no one else would buy it when there was so many gorgeous babies to get so i took em. I have him or her (not sure) alone because i've heard they're very aggressive and alrdy being 7inches he takes up alot of room in the tank. but he seems happy and content, he used to be scared of movement and had jumped out before O.O but he has really gotten used to my room and environment where he will sit out in the open look out a window stare at me or cats etc.
I couldnt get him to eat pellets so i get him rosy reds, or goldfish small size. if they are big they seem to get in his way over the week and kill them and leave the body. I only get like 4 to 7 feeder fish at a time he isnt a pig he makes them last. 
So I guess what im getting at is, am I doing everything alright and feeding him correctly? also i do want at least one more fish prefferable not a pleco, im interested in a catfish if i can but am open to any sudgestions on a new cichlid catfish or alge eater!

Thanks for taking your time to help me out! :fish:


----------



## 69er

We have a Black Diamond named "Sheldon" about 2 years old and about 5" big. He loves Hikari pellets and is pretty docile with all his African Peacocks, Yellow Labs and even 6 Johanni. Maybe add a couple of Yellow Labs for contrast and friendship?


----------



## PepperNormal

Thanks for the input!!!! how big is your tank? my tank is kinda a red brown black theme going so idk about a bright yellow fish but it is good news to hear he should get along with others


----------



## 69er

We originally had him and the 10 others in a 90g for the 1st 18 months. We just moved over to a 220g and currently have him and 30 other friends. I'm able to do a 50% w/c every weekend and clean the filters, alternating, every other weekend.


----------



## PepperNormal

im just worried that its only a 75gal tank and hes already 7inches, probly only got room for like a 5inch fish?


----------



## 69er

Depending on your filtering, I believe you could add another 5 or 6 fish depending on their adult size. We ran 2 Rena Xp3s in the 90g. But make sure you have some "caves" or other rocks so everyone can have their own territory. Our "Sheldon", sorry but my wife had to name him, likes the upper back 1/2 of the tank. Don'd get me wrong, he swims all over, but when relaxing, that's his area.


----------



## PepperNormal

K, thanks for all your help!


----------



## Mellywell

I love my black diamond. His name is Mike. 
After Michael Diamond from Beastie Boys

Mike is a small spot. In a 120g male show tank of various species. Great diet. Martin's pellets, NorthFin pellets, new life spectrum pellets, spirulina flakes, bloodworms and fresh veggies (zucchini and cucumber for the empress) although he avoids those.

He's stopped eating the last few days. Last month my black Calvis "calvin" did that.

Do they stop eating during growth spurts?


----------

